
Ask HN: Anyone having issues with new repo creation on GitHub and fresh push? - arthurcolle
I create a new repo on GitHub and then set remote to the GitHub URL, same as always, but I get &quot;Repository not found&quot; when I try to push.<p>More baffling is the fact that even though it was created as per usual, when I try to find it again on my profile, its mysterious gone. Is GitHub hosed today?
======
zh
When you have problems, take a look on GitHub status -
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/) . As you can see they
have some storage issues today.

------
andymoe
Yes.

